# How to kill bugs in the firewood I have stacked in the basement.



## Oldmainer (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi Folks...I keep a couple of cords of firewood stacked in my basement. I have a problem with bugs of various kinds...spiders and ants mostly.  What/how would you suggest I get rid of them? I prefer an organic method...but will try all ways... Thanks Franklin


----------



## Flatbedford (Aug 25, 2009)

How about something that eats the bugs? Maybe some kind of snake? That would be organic. I keep my wood, and the bugs outside.


----------



## smokinj (Aug 25, 2009)

set off a bug bomb


----------



## stee6043 (Aug 25, 2009)

I think I'd rather pay the gas man than have my wood inside.  The wife would agree!

Check out Black Flag dry max fogger.  Cheap and sounds effective.  The problem with wood is that there are probably tons and tons of eggs inside the wood.  I'm not sure any kind of fogger or spray will get in there and prevent future hatchings.  Good luck either way...


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Aug 25, 2009)

Yes. 2 or 3 foggers should do the trick. You might have to turn off the water heater if it is gas.

After this, keep the wood outdoors and then no bug problems.


----------



## Sting (Aug 26, 2009)

http://www.domyownpestcontrol.com/motherearth-diatomaceous-earth-p-410.html

Diatomaceous Earth


----------



## Oldmainer (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi Folks...thanks for taking the time to respond to my question. I love the snake idea...but not sure wify would go for it... Franklin


----------



## LLigetfa (Aug 26, 2009)

Oldmainer said:
			
		

> Hi Folks...thanks for taking the time to respond to my question. I love the snake idea...but not sure wify would go for it... Franklin


Do snakes eat ants?  You need to get one of these.


----------



## Ratman (Aug 26, 2009)

Just kill the ants.
Restach the wood where it is and check each piece.
If its infested move those pieces out of the house.
The spiders will eat whats left.


----------



## savageactor7 (Aug 26, 2009)

I started to put moth balls in the garage to keep the mice away for the equipment...I suppose you could try that. Careful you don't overdo it at first or you'll smell it upstairs.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 26, 2009)

I buy a fresh package of those ant poison thigs from RAID and create a zone of death around my woodpile in the basement.  Haven't had a problem yet.  I'm also careful about what I bring in and make sure its not obviously teeming wiht bugs or caked in dirt and partially rotten.

Doesn't seem to a big deal to keep a couple cords in the basement, at least not for me.


----------



## shawng111 (Aug 27, 2009)

I used Ortho home defense max ( I think that's what it's called) around my woodshed which sits next to my garage, there were some ants in the ash that we stacked and i certainly did not want an invasion. I applied it where they were walking around and not much happened but today i see a pile of dead ants on the ground and no more activity, so now i lightly spray the floor before i start stacking just in case. It says it's safe for humans and animals once dry but i would rather not find out if that's true. I am not a huge fan of using chemicals to control bug populations as the chemical usually does not care what it kills, good or bad, but given the alternative i did it. Also it says it effective for 6 months.


----------



## TreePapa (Aug 27, 2009)

Les Biancat said:
			
		

> turn off all gas pilots & any open flame before bug bombs!



or it could really bomb?

Peace,
- Sequoia


----------



## carbon neutral (Aug 28, 2009)

Franklin, one solution is Diatamecous Earth (also
known as DE). I
put a layer of it underneath my wood crib. If any
insects (or
spirders) get out of the wood and fall to the floor,
the DE takes care
of them.

How it work. DE is harmless and made of the skeletons
of ancicent
algae and other ocean microorganisms. In short, it is
sharp and will
puncture the exoskeletons of the insects. Within 48
hours after
exposure, the insects dry up and die.

I have a wood crib in my garage. I store a modest
amount of wood
there (ther larger 3 cords is stored in a wood pile
outside). I bring
in a amount of wood into the graage for a handy
loading up of the wood
stove. Underneath the wood crib is a small layer of
the DE, and I
have never had problems with "critters". Also, I have
patio blocks as
the flooring for the outside wood storage site (keep
the bottom layer
of wood off of the moist earth) and then dust the
blocks with DE.

DE can be obtained from your garden store (about $8.00
for 2 pound
bag)...but, save yourself a lot of money. I get it
dirt cheap. How?
DE is also used for swimming pool filters (Yep! Same
stuff!). At the
end of the season, pool stores sell it for 50% off to
clean out their
stock. Normal price $8.99 for 25 pound bag-at 50% off
I get about 100
pounds for about $20!.

Have a great week!


----------

